# Ammo can stoves for fall camping.



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

COOL, I actually have six of these old ammo boxes! I need to make a smoker out of one of them!


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

My Grandad used some old gas burners from a stove and built little gas furnaces in 50 cal ammo boxes...ran them off a 20lb lp tank with quick disconnects.


----------



## goobersan (Apr 16, 2008)

if your tent doesn't have a stovepipe hole then forget the whole thing. CO is gonna kill ya. buy a buddy heater, they have an oxygen and tip sensor. alot safer during nap time


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ I am not ******ed..lol I wouldnt grill with it in the tent, and would make sure the stove pipe goes "out" of the tent..haha. I will make it to where you could cook on top of it though. might even figure a way to make a small hotwater tank on the side like some of the other "hunting tent stoves" have.


----------



## goobersan (Apr 16, 2008)

sorry, wasn't sure what your plans were. saw one on youtube where the guy added a grate inside so the cover was still functional. I'm thinking of making one and putting a few paper lunchbags with charcoal in it. good setup for cooking a few separate meals and wont make a mess when hauling around.


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

Stovepipe +1


----------

